
Show HN: GitPoint – The most feature-rich GitHub mobile client that is 100% free - MrAwesomeSauce
https://github.com/gitpoint/git-point
======
MrAwesomeSauce
Hi HN community,

Every currently available client that I tried to use was either too simple
(single-feature), required payment for the most basic of features (such as
commenting on an issue) and/or didn't have the best UI. For all of these
reasons, I built GitPoint.

I launched the iOS version of the app two weeks ago and we've already picked
up a decent number of users (~3000). With some amazing contributors, we've
added a number of new features since then as well as publish the Android
version just yesterday!

Please don't hesitate to leave feedback of any kind!

------
michaeloblak
Thank you for this app. It was always a problem for me to handle GitHub
through a browser on the mobile. works well, without any hiccups so far.

~~~
MrAwesomeSauce
Thank you, I'm glad you like it so far! :)

------
FullMtlAlcoholc
Great looking app that almost has all of the features I need.

If yiu could add starred repos to the profile view( maybe in a 2x2 grid
instead of 3x1), it would be perfect.

Starred repos serve as kind of a code bookmark /read it later service for me
and sometimes I like to browse through it before starting a new project to get
ideas.

------
flaviusas
This app strikes a good balance between feature richness and UX.

------
iqen93
The iOS app has been working well for me. Good to see the Android version has
been pushed!

~~~
MrAwesomeSauce
Thanks a million, happy to have Android out so soon since so many people have
been waiting.

